

Russ Cox Keynote – GopherCon 2015 liveblog - beliu
https://sourcegraph.com/blog/live/gophercon2015/123554816390

======
vruiz
Silly me I was hopping it would be a video stream.

~~~
tuckermi
Past keynotes have been posted on youtube[1], so I suspect you will be able to
watch it soon!

[1] Rob Pike's opening keynote from last year is available here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoS7DsT1rdM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoS7DsT1rdM)

~~~
vruiz
Yes, the entire Gophercon2014 is available online
[http://confreaks.tv/events/gophercon2014](http://confreaks.tv/events/gophercon2014)

And I guess 2015 will be too, I just can't wait :)

------
yiyus
s/o/u/

~~~
sandyarmstrong
Russ Cux Keynute - GupherCun 2015 liveblug

like this?

~~~
mhw
No, that would be s/o/u/g

~~~
sandyarmstrong
Well, you can tell I'm not a very successful vim user! I thought /g meant
global throughout the file...whoops!

I still stand by the joke.

